

Show HN: We’ve created Tutanota, an encrypted email App (GPLv3) - MatthiasPfau
https://tutanota.com

======
zizout
Thanks, will create an account. Always good to know that there are open source
alternatives!

------
MatthiasPfau
You can try out our beta-app by sending your email address for the Google
Playstore to support@tutao.de

All data in Tutanota is encrypted with the user’s password. With Tutanota we
want to protect our human right to privacy, particularly as we know most
services save their user’s data unencrypted. We would very much like to hear
your thoughts and recommendations!

